# Load bearing vests



## Jeff Boomhouwer (28 Jan 2004)

I figure you supp techs might have an idea when or if 32 Brig resevists are going to recieve LBVs? I heard spring 04. True?


----------



## Slumsofsackville (28 Jan 2004)

We getting ours B4 we goto the states, Which is tommorow. Only the PPL going.


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jan 2004)

31 is supposed to get theirs sometime this spring.. so its probabbly safe to assume you guys should get yours around the same time...


----------



## Infanteer (29 Jan 2004)

Wow, my unit doesn‘t even have CADPAT uniforms yet.


----------



## Pikache (29 Jan 2004)

Supposedly my unit‘s getting them in Feb, but I‘d be surprised if I get it before June.


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Jan 2004)

Infanteer, what unit are you with?


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

I‘ve had cadpat for over 8months. I know a guy PPCLI just got them(vest), a few weeks ago. We were suspost to get them a year ago. I kinda just fell in love with my od vest, just broke it in..


----------



## Yeoman (29 Jan 2004)

so long as I get mine before I go regs, so I can tick off the staff showing up in all this gucci cadpat kit. mwahahahaha, oh man I‘ll get **** on.
4 RCR is feburary as well I think, I‘ll know tonight.
Greg


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

When you transfer To reg force from reserves, you turn in ALL kit, even cadpat(clear out of the unit) and you get new stuff(from there stores, and clothing supplies). Sorry wont work.


----------



## patt (29 Jan 2004)

u guys are getting them before the reg force? odd...


----------



## meni0n (29 Jan 2004)

what even rucksack, webbing and all the other stuff robert? why? I just all the new stuff.


----------



## Yeoman (29 Jan 2004)

last buddy that went through not too long ago last year to do his REG BIQ didn‘t get a call or anything to turn his gore-tex kit. had cadpat and goretex. I‘m just hoping that‘ll happen with me too.
Greg


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

yup everything, becuase the Nearest Reg Force base in in NB, so Turn in everything you got in NS. Yup, Im getting it tonight.


----------



## sinblox (29 Jan 2004)

Hmm, I didn‘t even know they were issuing vests to us reserves. What does regular force use right now? tactical vests? or is that just for overseas deployment?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Jan 2004)

My unit has the cadpat tac vest.  Nice distribution of weight but not too much storage.
Yeoman, the last thing you want to do is be noticed by the reg‘s espicially transfer from reserves.  Ever heard of being the grey man?


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

I just got mine, and allready have beef about it. 

I got one C9 pouch, filled with Crap, cam ETC, another with my gloves, socks, and boonie hat. No place for my canteen, but got a Camelbak, or my e tool, or my rain gear.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Jan 2004)

Well there are 4 big pouches in total that I have.  Right now I have one C9 pouch, 2 small pouches more to the front and a puche designed to hold a canteen on my right side.  The bayonet placement is the crap though.  The other 2 big pouches are sighting in my duffal bag.


----------



## sinblox (30 Jan 2004)

so it‘s a modular vest? you can change **** around?


----------



## Slumsofsackville (30 Jan 2004)

I have 2 C9 pouches on, becuase of my camelbak, but they have to set a standard. Still no room for my Etool,Knee pads and Raingear.


----------



## Pikache (30 Jan 2004)

Are you on course?

The whole purpose of the new tac vest is to allow individuals to adjust to their own comfort and needs I thought.

So why would a standard be needed?


----------



## Slumsofsackville (30 Jan 2004)

Nope iam not, just our unit, i had my webbing set for me, they they made me change it. A standard i wont follow. 

Becuase on tour, one C9 pouch has 5 mags. talking to good old Kevin B, and cannot put much in it.


----------



## fusilier955 (30 Jan 2004)

I didnt get my load bearing vest yet, they ran out before I got down to the A Coy stores.  They told me that I can get one Sat. before the FIBUA training in Shannon Park, I am so psyched to replace that web gear!  So Robert what kind of modular stuff did they give you?  Just the C9 pouches?  I heard that is/soon to be a butt pack for it.


----------



## gate_guard (30 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Robert KM:
> [qb] When you transfer To reg force from reserves, you turn in ALL kit, even cadpat(clear out of the unit) and you get new stuff(from there stores, and clothing supplies). Sorry wont work. [/qb]


No you don‘t. I don‘t know who told you that but they‘re wrong. That is, unless, your RQ is a moron (it happens).


----------



## Slumsofsackville (30 Jan 2004)

Im going from NS, to NB. All units are like that here, You transfer you gotta Turn in your kit, you got from the RQ or CQ.


----------



## gate_guard (30 Jan 2004)

We had a guy just leave for the Vandoos (from here in BC), he kept all his kit. Your RQ is messed up cause it‘s all the same system. It shouldn‘t matter, you should only have to turn in temp issue items. Then again, that would make too much sense wouldn‘t it.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (30 Jan 2004)

hey I dont make the rules, many of PPL had to clear out.


----------



## CF_MacAulay (12 Feb 2004)

Hi i will be joing with the 1st N.S Highlanders B coy..and i am jut wondering when is it suspected for the LFAA reserves to get the new Tactical Vests? any ideas ne one..i know the main priority is to get them to the regs adnd anyone on tour etc...etc..but what about us reserves..in a matter of days we could be at war and need thsoe tac vests for all we know..     LOL!


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (12 Feb 2004)

NO


----------



## CF_MacAulay (12 Feb 2004)

please only post here with some helpful information..if u dont know..then why bother??? i know its not permission to say so but it seems sort of rude to just say NO and thats your whole post...:S but thats jsut my opinion


----------



## D-n-A (12 Feb 2004)

you probably wont be getting the vest for awhile

probably only gonna be issued to people who are BMQ/SQ qualifed or QL3

an could take awhile before your unit has them

looks like your going to  have to use the webbing for awhile


----------



## CF_MacAulay (12 Feb 2004)

lol ya i figured that...but will the fully trained Pte.s recieve them?? the reason i am asking is ebcause i have a slight back problem...and a firend of mine says that the tac vests are great...because the load is more spread out...hence "load bearing vest" and the webbing can be hard on your back..so im just wondering..
thanks for your reply D-n-A...peace


----------



## gate_guard (12 Feb 2004)

MacAulay
Starting out with a bad back in the infantry ain‘t such a good idea. Don‘t forget, your webbing has a big brother called "Mr Rucksack". You will carry Mr Rucksack over long distances for hours on end. He is not a back friendly piece of kit. If you think your webbing will cause you discomfort, you are in for a rude awakening when your Sgt tells you to "ruck up" for the first time.


----------



## winchable (12 Feb 2004)

Curse the webbing and curse "monkey butt"
God what a horrible affliction.


----------



## CF_MacAulay (12 Feb 2004)

lol ya thanks gate guard..i know..my sister used to be in the military..my back isnt too bad..it just came along with the last couple of weekes.first it was shin splints..now its back...i was on my *** for like 2 or 3 months doing nothing but drinking..so i had NO exercise.. then when i enrolled i got motivated and started training..so im working out the kinks again..i play soccer...and it wasnt a problem in all in soccer..nor basketball( for the few weeks i was involved with that) but ya i know all about the ruck and what not...im not too worried..i jsut know that the new ruck isnt available yet..but the new vest is..just wondering when i would be getting something that will actually help me out physically..but thanks for your post..lol nice of you to explain things..  ..lol..peace


----------



## Infanteer (13 Feb 2004)

> Don‘t forget, your webbing has a big brother called "Mr Rucksack


Mr Rucksack is my friend.

Don‘t worry about the new vest, its not all its cracked out to be.  After a while, I‘ve actually begun to appreciate the versatility of my webbing; with a few modifications of course.


----------



## CF_MacAulay (13 Feb 2004)

What kind of mods have you done to you webbing...oh ya..and i have heard about these camelbaks? how much do they weigh..and rea they really worth it...they seem to be but im ust wondering about investing..should i even though im only going reserves??


----------



## chrisf (13 Feb 2004)

Wait till *after* you‘re done basic training, then you can answer that question for yourself, as it‘s dependent on different factors.


----------



## Radop (12 Mar 2005)

CF_MacAulay said:
			
		

> What kind of mods have you done to you webbing...oh ya..and i have heard about these camelbaks? how much do they weigh..and rea they really worth it...they seem to be but im ust wondering about investing..should i even though im only going reserves??



On long marches or hot environments the camelbaks are an essencial piece of equipment.  They weigh as much as the water that is in it.  As you drink they get lighter.  In themselves, they weigh almost nothing.


----------

